# Sudden battery failure syndrome??



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder if anyone else has experienced a sudden failure of the electical systems on a 30-month old motorhome. It is an autotrail Apache. 

This morning it failed to respond to the remote. I unlocked it with the key and the alarm didn't go off. It had been standing 3 weeks, so I put it on hook-up - everything worked. 

Late this afternoon it would not unlock again - same routine as before, but battery showing 'empty', even with hook-up on. I pressed the control panel button again, heard a buzz from the control box and hey presto. battery indicator shows 3/4 full - things work again. 

When I switched off the charger, the battery showed 3/8 full - so I tried to start the engine, but with no response whatsoever. So I've left it on charge and we'll see what happens. 

Could the battery have given up already? Or is it a gremlin in the electrics? I would be grateful to hear of any similar experiences or any thoughts on this strange behaviour.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had that problem with our new (to us) van. Turned out the replacement battery id asked for as part of the deal wasnt replaced. New battery fitted - and end of problem. That said, a 30 month battery shouldnt 'die' especially in summer. Somethings draining it.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If the van has been standing for 3 weeks that is 504 hours, The discharge current is likely to be between 0.1 and 0.2 A so it will have lost between 50 and 100 AHr of charge. So it is hardly surprising that the battery was flat - especially if it was at all iffy. Also once flat it would steadily become sulphated and so refuse to take a charge. I do't think that there is anything unusual about your problem.

It is not always realised that in modern vehicles there is a constant drain from things like the security system, fridge (if not completely turned off) radio (sometimes) and the computers that do things like open the doors. This seems to be in the range 100-200mA (Mine is 180 mA but they seem to vary).

The answer is to take off the earth lead to the battery if you need to leave the van for any length of time or leave it on charge. On my van the leisure battery does not seem to discharge at all so I just leave the charger switched to van.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to you both for your comments. I am aware that there is a constant discharge, but I do have a solar panel which helps. Sometimes I put the hook-up on and sometimes I don't! 

I'm sure I have left it his long without any extra charge, but the battery is not as new as it was, and as we had returned from a long trip I guess we were in and out of it more than usual, all of which will have added to the discharge. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how (or if!) the battery behaves now.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It would not hurt to go and have the battery tested for your own peace of mind.come the winter and it may well let you down when you most need it,so while it is dry and sunny go and have it checked.

cabby


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

safariboy said:


> If the van has been standing for 3 weeks that is 504 hours, The discharge current is likely to be between 0.1 and 0.2 A so it will have lost between 50 and 100 AHr of charge. So it is hardly surprising that the battery was flat - especially if it was at all iffy.


Sorry, but cant agree with this. A battery would have to be very 'iffy' to go flat after just three summer weeks. Ive more than once left my tranny van well over a month in the thick of winter, and its started without a hitch when required.

Id still maintain this battery is either being drained - or its goosed. Which it may well be if its a cheapie.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Transits do seem to have less of a problem. From following correspondence on MHF the fiat/Peugeot/Citron X250's do seem to have a higher current drain. The Official Fiat figure is 50mA but I have never heard of anyone who has actually measured less that 100 mA. The Fiat handbook suggests that you should disconnect the battery if the van is unused for less than 2 weeks and the earth link is designed so this is easy. The radio can also be quite a problem.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Batteries do also suddenly go faulty. It happened to me a few years ago with a week old van. Parked it on Friday evening, Saturday morning the battery was dead, faulty cell according to the hydrometer, Alan.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Certainly the battery is causing the problem - I've charged it up and everything is now working as it should. It is the original battery, not a cheapie, so it shouldn't fail after 2 1/2 years. Now I'll have to see if it holds its charge OK


----------

